# Stripping Wire



## kok328 (Jul 24, 2009)

I've stripped literally miles of wire ranging from MCM500 to 10AWG.
The problem I'm having is when it comes to 12AWG stranded.
My blade tends to snap the wire and stop me cold.
I need to find a way to strip about a miles worth of 12AWG stranded in an environmentally safe way.

Does anyone have any suggestions or proven techniques?


----------



## speedy petey (Jul 24, 2009)

The only way I'd bother with that would be to take it to my local supply house and use his wire stripper. 
He has one, most do not though.

A power stripper can be had for a few thousand dollars. It would be worth it if it would get enough use. I can't tell you how much #14, #12 & #10 I throw away. The time and effort involved is not even worth it to me to deal with scrapping it with the insulation on.


----------

